# Solved: Wireless "Link Speed'?



## RAGGSTAR (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello,
If you go into task manger and then the networking tab, what does the 'link speed' mean?
Is that interent speed? Because if it is i can download a movie in 10 seconds??
I am just curious- here is a photo of my task manger and speedtest.net
Raggstar


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

NO 
Thats the speed of your internal network - the speed of the internet will be upto whatever deal you paid for - 
Whats your download speed from your ISP ?
try this http://www.speedtest.net/

My taskmanager says 54Mbps - which is the max speed of my wireless G adapter in my Sony Laptop
Wireless G = 54Mbps 
So you must be using a N router with a N adapter - is that correct ?
*BUT*
the speed of the wireless is NOT the speed of the internet 
Even though I have a N router and my Sony with a G Adapter I'm running at 54Mbps - that only applies to the network speed - between PCs and NAS etc -

BUT my maximum internet speed is 2M download, because that all I pay for , and usually get just under that speed 1.9ish


----------



## RAGGSTAR (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh yep i getcha, so its the speed that the laptop/computer cummincates with the router/modem. 
Anyways yeah my internet speed at the moment is 1 mbps on speedtest.net
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

If you would now mark solved - button at top of first post


----------

